# vote vote week 10 top 25 rankings



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

voting ends 11pm CDT after K-state Texas game


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

1. Texas
2. Kansas
3. Duke
4. Syracuse
5. Kentucky
6. Kansas St.
7. BYU
8. West Virginia
9. Villanova
10. Wisconsin
11. Tennessee
12. Michigan St.
13. Georgetown
14. Pittsburgh
15. Purdue
16. Clemson
17. Temple
18. Northern Iowa
19. Vanderbilt
20. Baylor
21. Gonzaga
22. Georgia Tech
23. Missouri
24. Wake Forest
25. Xavier


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

1. Texas
2. Kentucky
3 Syracuse
4. Kansas
5. Villanova
6. Duke
7. BYU
8. Michigan St
9. Pitt
10, Georgetown
11. Kansas St.
12. Tennessee
13 West Virginia
14. Wisconsin
15. Purdue
16. Clemson
17. Temple
18. Gonzaga
19. Northern Iowa
20. Baylor
21. Vanderbilt
22. Miss St
23. Georgia Tech`
24. Ohio St
25. New Jersey Institute of Technology


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> 25. New Jersey Institute of Technology



Why?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> Why?


Because I only found 24 teams, top 25 worthy.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Thats cool, doesnt bother me but lol, imagine the reaction if one of the AP or Coaches voters did that


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Actually, I'm pretty sure someone voted for Hawaii every week a few years ago.


----------



## stl775 (Oct 17, 2008)

1. Texas
2. Kentucky
3. Syracuse 
4. Kansas
5. Villanova
6. Duke
7. BYU
8. West Virginia
9. Kansas St.
10. Tennessee 
11. Michigan St.
12. Georgetown
13. Pittsburgh
14. Clemson
15. Purdue 
16. Temple 
17. Vanderbilt
18. Wisconsin
19. Mississippi St.
20. Georgia Tech
21. Gonzaga 
22. Northern Iowa
23. Missouri
24. Baylor 
25. Rhode Island


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

1. Texas
2. Kentucky
3. Kansas
4. Syracuse
5. Duke
6. Villanova
7. Tennessee
8. Michigan State
9. Kansas State
10. BYU
11. West Virginia
12. Georgetown
13. Temple
14. Pittsburgh
15. Gonzaga
16. Northern Iowa
17. Purdue
18. Wisconsin
19. Ohio State
20. Butler
21. Clemson
22. Cornell
23. Vanderbilt
24. Baylor
25. Marshall


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

1. Kentucky
2. Texas
3. Kansas
4. Syracuse
5. Villanova
6. Duke
7. Michigan State
8. BYU
9. Kansas State
10. Tennessee
11. West Virginia
12. Georgetown
13. Pittsburgh
14. Wisconsin
15. Purdue
16. Temple
17. Clemson
18. Northern Iowa
19. Gonzaga
20. Vanderbilt
21. Baylor
22. Georgia Tech
23. Ohio State
24. Missouri
25. Arizona State

Mississippi State is 26


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

fjkdsi said:


> Thats cool, doesnt bother me but lol, imagine the reaction if one of the AP or Coaches voters did that


That would be really funny to see at the bottom - also receiving votes: NJIT 1. lol


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Willo said:


> 25. Marshall


You don't really believe that, do you? UNC beat them by 37!


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

1. Texas
2. Kentucky
3. Syracuse
4. Kansas
5. Villanova
6. Duke
7. Michigan St.
8. Kansas St.
9. Tennessee
10. West Virginia
11. Pittsburgh
12. Georgetown
13. BYU
14. Gonzaga
15. Temple
16. Wisconsin
17. Purdue
18. Vanderbilt
19. Clemson
20. Georgia Tech
21. Mississippi St.
22. Xavier
23. Butler
24. Baylor
25. Ohio St.

Goodbye UNC, UConn


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

1 Texas
2 Kansas
3 Syracuse
4 Villanova
5 Kentucky
6 Duke
7 Michigan State
8 Pitt
9 BYU
10 K-state
11 Tennessee
11 WVU
12 Georgetown
13 CLemson
14 BYU
15 Temple
16 Wisconsin
17 Georgia Tech
18 UNI
19 Clemosn
20 Butler
21 UCONN
22 Vandy
23 New Mexico
24 UAB
25 UNC


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

UConn has lost three straight...no reason they should be ranked.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ya I dont see how UConn or UNC are top 25 teams at this point


----------



## Rainmaker203 (Nov 28, 2003)

1. Texas
2. Kentucky
3. Kansas
4. Syracuse
5. Villanova
6. Duke
7. Michigan State
8. Kansas State
9. Pittsburgh
10. Tennessee
11. West Virginia
12. Brigham Young
13. Gonzaga
14. Purdue
15. Wisconsin
16. Georgetown
17. Clemson
18. Ohio State
19. Temple
20. Butler
21. Georgia Tech
22. Northern Iowa
23. Vanderbilt
24. New Mexico
25. Mississippi State


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

1. Kentucky
2. Texas
3. Duke
4. Syracuse
5. Kansas
6. Kansas St.
7. Villanova
8. West Virginia
9. BYU
10. Tennessee
11. Michigan St.
12. Wisconsion
13. Georgetown
14. Pittsburgh
15. Clemson
16. Georgia Tech
17. Temple
18. Northern Iowa
19. Vanderbilt
20. Baylor
21. Gonzaga
22. Arizona St.
23. Missouri
24. Wake Forest
25. Mississippi St.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> You don't really believe that, do you? UNC beat them by 37!


I just picked a two loss team at random. I was pretty tired.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

There's no excuse for having UConn ranked and not having Purdue ranked. Purdue's three losses were better than UConn's.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Willo said:


> There's no excuse for having UConn ranked and not having Purdue ranked. Purdue's three losses were better than UConn's.


Wow, somebody didn't rank Purdue? My goodness.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> Wow, somebody didn't rank Purdue? My goodness.


The better question is why someone wouldn't rank Gonzaga.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> The better question is why someone wouldn't rank Gonzaga.


I did! I must be out of my mind. haha


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> The better question is why someone wouldn't rank Gonzaga.


please vote for once


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> The better question is why someone wouldn't rank Gonzaga.


are you trying to make fun of yourself?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

http://www.pollspeak.com/pollstalker/pollstalker.php?s=10&p=20&t1=67&t2=&v=57&w=11&r=V

An interesting website I found that monitors how all the AP voters rank the top 25


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Seth Davis has some very interesting rankings. Georgetown # 7, Ohio St. #13, Kansas St. #14, BYU #17...don't understand ranking Northwestern or Siena, either.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> Seth Davis has some very interesting rankings. Georgetown # 7, Ohio St. #13, Kansas St. #14, BYU #17...don't understand ranking Northwestern or Siena, either.


Zags at 12.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Hey zagsfan, I had this idea, I wanted to see what you think..

They should change the NCAA tournament, keep the 64 team format but whoever ends up winning it all has to face Gonzaga for the title in the final game. However if Gonzaga loses it will be a best of 3.
What you think??


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Vandy and Mississippi shouldn't be ranked above Mississippi State in any polls you silly gooses.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I dunno about Ole Miss but Vanderbilt has won 8 in a row by an average of 20.8 points
Pretty impressive.. Jeff Taylor is a helluva good player, and Ogilvy finally playing well too 

Probably gonna lose a couple next week @ UK and UT but wouldnt suprise me to see them go undefeated the rest of the season going in to the conference tourney, yes undefeated...

EDIT: Im not predicting that they will, just wouldnt surprise me


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, definitely agree with the previous post. Mississippi St. has one stud...Vandy has three. Vandy also doesn't have a double digit home loss to (gulp) Rider and Vandy's two best wins OOC are better than any Mississippi St. has.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Vandy does have 2 impressive wins. It wasn't easy for me to think that Miss State is better. And yes that loss to Rider is yucky. Don't be deterred by their lack of names you are going to recognize aside from Varnado. This team has 4 guys on the floor (aside from Varnado) that can all shoot and guard on the perimeter at any given time. They remind me of those Tennessee teams Bruce Pearl had a few short seasons ago. I don't know if they ever get Renardo Sidney back this season, but if they do he would give them an offensive presence inside and complete the team. They will live and die by the 3.

I guess I would have no problem with anyone saying Vandy is better but I see this Mississippi State winning their next 3 and then we can see them go head to head with Vandy on Feb 3.


----------

